# Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (31. Mai 2007)

Hallo Boardies,
vielleicht kennt Ihr alle die schwarze Alufolie bereits... Ich hab sie erst jetzt (vor drei Wochen) erstmals probiert und bin begeistert.
Habe einige Versuche damit gemacht.
Gemüse klein schnippeln (Zwiebel, Paprika, Tomate Sellerie, Möhre, Kartoffel und Kräuter) eine 1 cm Schicht davon auf helle Seite der Folie legen. Darauf einen ganzen Fisch legen, der Salz,Pfeffer und in den Bauch eine Zitronenscheibe bekam, Butterflocken oben drauf. Weiteres Gemüse drauf auf den Fisch und dicht zugewickelt. Enden hoch geklappt. Dann 40 min (je nach Wickelgröße) bei 175°C in den el. Backofen, auf den Grill, direkt auf noch glimmendes Lagerfeuer in den Brotback-Ofen. Dabei nicht wenden. Als Fische habe ich bereits verwendet: Forelle, Saibling, Lachs, Wolfsbarsch und Karpfen. Ich kann mir alle möglichen anderen Sorten aber auch vorstellen.
Die schwarze Folie hat den Vorteil der besseren Wärmeaufnahme, auch Strahlung wird in nutzbare Hitze umgesetzt. Die Ergebnisse haben alle überzeugt, schmackhaft und saftig.  Die gleiche Zubereitung mache ich sonst in einem Bräter mit Deckel, diese Variante ist halt für den outdor-Bereich besonder gut geeignet.
vielleicht ein alter Hut
wollt's nur mal bemerken
Kann es schon kaum mehr erwarten, selbiges mit selbstgefangenem Fisch in Schweden zu machen.
Schwefi


----------



## Kampfsprotte (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*

Hey Schwefi,

bin neu hier, kann aber deine Beobachtungen absolut bestätigen!
Hab zwar auch erst mal komisch geguckt, als ich die dann das erste Mal benutzt hab, doch das Ergebnis ist super!
Wir waren letztens mit den Kindern angeln und haben die gefangenen Fische direkt gegrillt.
In etwa so, wie du's beschrieben hast.
Hat sehr gut geschmeckt und war super saftig!


Gruß Sprotte


----------



## arno (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*

Aber das geht doch alles auch in normaler Folie!
Und diese Folie ist doch nur 0,001 mm dick!
Also kommt auch bei der normalen Folie genug hitze durch!
Ich hatte da noch nie Probleme mit!
Oder bleibt der Fisch in der schwarzen Folie nicht kleben?


----------



## leuchtturm (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*

#hNetter Hinweis und keineswegs ein alter Hut. 

Eine Frage habe ich jedoch ? 

Wo bezieht Ihr denn die "schwarze" Alufolie her ? Mir ist sie noch nicht untergekommen.


----------



## Schwxdxnfxschxr (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*

genau Arno, 
der Fisch klebt nicht fest. Es ist jedoch auch möglich, dass das untergelegte Gemüse dafür verantwortlich ist. Die schwarze Folie ist etwas dicker und sehr reissfest (Wabenstruktur). Ich habe das ganze auch mit normaler Folie probiert. Prinzipiell geht das auch nur nicht so gut. Helle Folie reflektiert Strahlung bestimmter Wellenlänge, schwarze absorbiert sie und damit wird es drinnen sofort warm. Einfach mal um den Finger wickeln und mit beiden Folien probieren (in Strahlung nicht Flamme).
@leuchtturm  ich habe die Folie bis jetzt nur bei TOOM gefunden
die besten Grüße
Schwefi


----------



## arno (31. Mai 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*



Schwedenfischer schrieb:


> genau Arno,
> der Fisch klebt nicht fest. Es ist jedoch auch möglich, dass das untergelegte Gemüse dafür verantwortlich ist. Die schwarze Folie ist etwas dicker und sehr reissfest (Wabenstruktur). Ich habe das ganze auch mit normaler Folie probiert. Prinzipiell geht das auch nur nicht so gut. Helle Folie reflektiert Strahlung bestimmter Wellenlänge, schwarze absorbiert sie und damit wird es drinnen sofort warm. Einfach mal um den Finger wickeln und mit beiden Folien probieren (in Strahlung nicht Flamme).
> @leuchtturm  ich habe die Folie bis jetzt nur bei TOOM gefunden
> die besten Grüße
> Schwefi



Ok, danke!
Na, mal schauen ob ich sie hier bei uns irgendwo finde!


----------



## leuchtturm (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*

Moin schwefi, 

danke für den Hinweis. Dann werde ich morgen in unserem toom auf die Suche gehen. Hast Du noch einen pssst---Markennamen ? #c

Nächste Woche kommt dann der Härtetest... Nordseefisch frisch am Strand in schwarzer Alu gegrillt....:k


----------



## Hechthunter21 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*

Hab ich noch nix von gesehen und gehört...aber ein Veruch ist es allemal wert...!!!


----------



## Schwarzangler69 (11. Juni 2007)

*AW: Kennt Ihr schwarze Bratfolie*



leuchtturm schrieb:


> Moin schwefi,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis. Dann werde ich morgen in unserem toom auf die Suche gehen. Hast Du noch einen pssst---Markennamen ? #c
> 
> Nächste Woche kommt dann der Härtetest... Nordseefisch frisch am Strand in schwarzer Alu gegrillt....:k




Hallo,
ich verwende immer diese hier!!!Echt toll dafür etwas teurer als die anderen Qualität eben#6

http://www.toppits.de/de/sortiment/brat-meister/fix-brat_alu/index.html


----------

